# House of Cards, the opera



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Doesn't exist yet but should.
Who should compose it? I vote Berg but I don't think he's taking commissions at this time.
Feel free to cast it, too


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is this going to beget a swarm of operas with libretti from TV series?

Breaking Bad
Mad Men
Six Feet Under (now there is an interesting premise, the dead often coming back to mingle among and talk with the living)

The somewhat sci-fi film, _The Man with the X-ray Eyes_ might make a good libretto.
(you will need your Red Cyan 3-D glasses for this one 





The classic Noir Film _Double Indemnity_ could be intense.

The near perfect light comedy _Topper_, incorporating the film treatment while referring to the original (first) novel by the same name (author: Thorne Smith) because the novel gets a little darker and more 'real' -- could make a great chamber opera


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Mad Men: composed by John Adams, obviously. Or maybe Birtwistle.


----------

